# OZ Superleggera's - Conical or ball seat bolts?



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

I am confused....


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: OZ Superleggera's - Conical or ball seat bolts? (slage1)*

should be cone.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 7, 2006)

It depends.
OZ uses both ball and conical seat applications, and it'll vary depending on the wheel. Call Tirerack and be sure to have the wheel specs handy, and they can help you.


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks...
They are ball for sure....


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (slage1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slage1* »_Thanks... They are ball for sure....

If it's for the BMP R32, *they're conical*. (It's almost certainly conical, even if it's for something else, but it's 100% for sure conical if you're talking about 5x100, 18x8, et35, OZ Superleggeras for an R32).


----------



## slage1 (Nov 5, 2001)

*Re: (grammaticus)*

Thanks...now I am more confused...I took the wheel off and compared to stock and they look ball...I also took my friends wheel off that uses conical and it all made sense when comparing....Is it possible that OZ SL's were made with both aplications?


----------



## vr6fanatic (Apr 5, 2003)

*Re: (grammaticus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammaticus* »_
If it's for the BMP R32, *they're conical*. (It's almost certainly conical, even if it's for something else, but it's 100% for sure conical if you're talking about 5x100, 18x8, et35, OZ Superleggeras for an R32).

hmmm strange..

_Quote, originally posted by *slage1* »_Thanks...now I am more confused...I took the wheel off and compared to stock and they look ball...I also took my friends wheel off that uses conical and it all made sense when comparing....Is it possible that OZ SL's were made with both aplications?

grammaticus I'm the guy that Slage1 is rffereing to, in regards to the wheel and that my Flik Justice is Conical. They're the same specs as the OZ Superleggeras. 
But we did a comparison. Now I'm







too


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (slage1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slage1* »_Is it possible that OZ SL's were made with both aplications?

Maybe... But if all the wheels in question are 5x100, 18x8, et35... it doesn't seem likely that some of them are conical and some, ball. When I bought my SLs, lugs were included in the deal, so I didn't have to deal with it then; however, I later asked at Tirerack and they said "conical." Then, a few days ago, in response to this thread (just to be sure I wasn't misremembering), I contacted Tirerack; the response via email is given below:
__________________________________________________________
If the have W01575200BS *18X8 5-100 ET35 EFS OZ SL# then it takes a conical seat lug.*
_Modified by [email protected] at 7:32 PM 7-29-2008_


_Modified by grammaticus at 7:51 PM 7-29-2008_


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (grammaticus)*

For more reference, here's another (old) thread in which it is concluded that the SLs require conical lugs < http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1475431 >.


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (grammaticus)*

Sorry to triple post







but even if we can _prove_ beyond any doubt that it should be conical, there might still be reasons why it appears to be a ball seat. E.g. if, at some time in the past, someone _really_ torqued ball seat lugs down on the wheels, that act might have rounded the mating surface in the lug holes, so that it really does look like it should take a ball seat lug...


----------

